

Show HN: My Sticker Calendar App is on iTunes - stcredzero
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shinycal/id552222965
It's just a whimsical little portfolio piece. I just missed putting stickers on a calendar like I did when I was a kid. The calendar is my own and it contains some clever code. (Note how the "leftover" days on the previous and next month behave.) There's also a O(1) double-ended queue behind the UIScrollView so that there's the illusion of infinite scrolling with only 5 objects.
======
alexobenauer
The app sounded only goofy on a first read-through, but I think if your copy
describes more benefits of the application for users, it would come off as
more useful! Have you heard of Jerry Seinfeld's "Red X" productivity trick[1]?
This application can be used for exactly that. If the description discussed
that first, instead of the relation to childhood "star charts," then it would
read to be more useful more quickly.

Congrats on shipping code!

[1] [http://lifehacker.com/281626/jerry-seinfelds-productivity-
se...](http://lifehacker.com/281626/jerry-seinfelds-productivity-secret)

~~~
stcredzero
_> Have you heard of Jerry Seinfeld's "Red X" productivity trick[1]?_

Yes. I'm trying to get to the point where I program every day without fail.
That's a good suggestion. I'm going to put that on the app website.

------
stcredzero
It's just a whimsical little portfolio piece. I just missed putting stickers
on a calendar like I did when I was a kid. The calendar is my own and it
contains some clever code. (Note how the "leftover" days on the previous and
next month behave.) There's also a O(1) double-ended queue behind the
UIScrollView so that there's the illusion of infinite scrolling with only 5
objects.

